# ratti...da leggere!!!!



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

_Memorie di un ratto
_di *Andrzej Zaniewski*
La gaia scienza, Longanesi, 1994
Titolo originale: _Szczur_
Traduzione dal polacco di Luca Bernardini

_Un po’ fuori della città, negli edifici di mattoni che sorgono lungo il fiume, gli uomini allevano i maiali. Tanti maiali enormi. […] Il profumo della carne di maiale mi riempie le narici. […] Mi scelgo il maiale più grosso, pesante, quasi immobile, gli salgo da dietro sulla groppa, squarcio a morsi la pelle, mangio. […] Mi aggrappo con gli unghielli al suo dorso e affondo i miei morsi nel suo lardo saporito, pulsante e sanguinolento. Caldo sangue cola giù lungo la pelle._
Vita difficile, quella del ratto. Nella cantina di una panetteria, un ratto nasce al buio, circondato da odori grevi e caldi che impara a riconoscere e a distinguere da quelli, ostili, delle altre famiglie di ratti. Impara a procacciarsi il cibo, e a uccidere: uccidere, se occorre, anche i ratti più piccoli, i più deboli, quelli che non ce l’avrebbero fatta in ogni caso. Impara, poi, ad evitare le trappole e le esche avvelenate, che contrassegna con i propri escrementi. Impara, quasi subito, a riprodursi, e più volte ingraviderà la femmina che era stata sua madre e che morirà murata nella propria tana, dopo aver ucciso i tre rattini rimasti con lei e averne bevuto il sangue, i denti consumati fino alle gengive nell’inutile sforzo di rodere il mattone che la imprigiona.
Fogne, cantine, sotterranei, gallerie, pozzi, pattumiere, discariche, magazzini, dispense, pollai, porcili, stalle, treni, navi: questi i luoghi della storia del ratto. Un ratto esule, che vive al limitare tra il mondo degli uomini e quello dei ratti domestici, stanziali. Una nave lo porta ai tropici, dove conosce i serpenti, gli insetti velenosi e i ragni. Tornato al porto dove si era imbarcato, trova la città in fiamme per i bombardamenti, e uomini affamati che gli danno la caccia per mangiarlo, perché ormai non ci sono più né cani né gatti, sono stati mangiati tutti. In un laboratorio, incontra ratti bianchi gonfi di grossi tumori neri: nonostante il cibo abbondante nelle loro gabbie dimagriscono, perdono il pelo e muoiono. Vecchio e allo stremo delle forze, accecato dagli uomini con un ferro rovente, trova la morte sgozzato da un giovane ratto, nuovo padrone del nido da cui era stato cacciato e a cui era ritornato sentendo la fine vicina.
Zaniewski prende le mosse dalla tradizione mitteleuropea che ha generato il gatto _Murr_ di E.T.A. Hoffmann, il cane _Sharik_ di Bulgakov, e i vari animali della fattoria di Orwell. Se ne distacca, però, in due modi. In primo luogo, non rifugge dai minuti dettagli materiali del mondo del ratto: al di sotto della letterarietà della scrittura, che avvicina e allontana il punto di vista alternando prima e seconda (e occasionalmente terza) persona, è evidente il compiacimento dell’autore nel descrivere con dovizia di particolari il pericolo, la paura, il terrore quotidiano nella vita del protagonista. In secondo luogo, non è la satira sociale che interessa a Zaniewski. Non c’è parodia, né riso amaro. Non è la storia di un uomo in guisa di ratto: è la storia di un ratto. 
O no? Alla fine del romanzo, uno scritto dell’autore, che l’editore italiano ha saggiamente voluto come postfazione (ma era una prefazione nelle edizioni tedesca e americana), ci informa di qualcosa che, forse, non vogliamo sentirci dire:
Memorie di un ratto _non è solamente un libro sugli animali, anche se un simile modo di interpretarlo potrebbe essere plausibile. Al contrario, si tratta di un racconto sulle leggi che governano la società, sulle nostre mitologie, sulle verità e sulle menzogne, sull’amore e sulla speranza, sulla solitudine e sulla nostalgia. […] Pertanto ti prego, egregio lettore, di non dimenticare che, descrivendo in modo particolareggiato e naturalistico la vita del ratto, pensavo a te._


----------



## La Lupa (28 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Memorie di un ratto_
> di *Andrzej Zaniewski*
> .... *In secondo luogo, non è la satira sociale che interessa a Zaniewski. Non c’è parodia, né riso amaro. Non è la storia di un uomo in guisa di ratto: è la storia di un ratto.*
> O no? Alla fine del romanzo, uno scritto dell’autore, che l’editore italiano ha saggiamente voluto come postfazione (ma era una prefazione nelle edizioni tedesca e americana), ci informa di qualcosa che, forse, non vogliamo sentirci dire:
> Memorie di un ratto _*non è solamente un libro sugli animali, anche se un simile modo di interpretarlo potrebbe essere plausibile. Al contrario, si tratta di un racconto sulle leggi che governano la società, sulle nostre mitologie, sulle verità e sulle menzogne, sull’amore e sulla speranza, sulla solitudine e sulla nostalgia. […] Pertanto ti prego, egregio lettore, di non dimenticare che, descrivendo in modo particolareggiato e naturalistico la vita del ratto, pensavo a te*._


Come contraddirsi in due mosse. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






mh. Interessante però.

Devo giusto andare a far un pò di spesa.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come contraddirsi in due mosse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In un primo tempo l'ho pensato anche io, quando ho letto le due frasi...però poi ripensando al libro, sono entrambe vere. Strano, ma è così. Comunque se lo trovi prendilo, merita davvero!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

Quando scendo lo prendo


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando scendo lo prendo


E' introvabile qui, a me l'hanno rimediato fotocopiato.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' introvabile qui, a me l'hanno rimediato fotocopiato.


Azz...


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Azz...


...ti do le copie e te le fai!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In un primo tempo l'ho pensato anche io, quando ho letto le due frasi...però poi ripensando al libro, sono entrambe vere. Strano, ma è così. Comunque se lo trovi prendilo, merita davvero!


No beh, non è strano. Se ci riusciva walt disney a far scimmiottare gli uomini alle bestie... anyway... sembra interessante. Son perplessa dalla crudeltà. Se è troppo crudo non fa per me. C'ho un momento di stomaco debole.

Consiglio, appena concluso:

La vita davanti a sè.
Roman Gary è l'autore, l'editore 'un mo ricordo.

Già che in qiesti giorni si fa un gran parlare di diaspore e shoah.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ti do le copie e te le fai!


signorsisignore...


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No beh, non è strano. Se ci riusciva walt disney a far scimmiottare gli uomini alle bestie... anyway... sembra interessante. Son perplessa dalla crudeltà. Se è troppo crudo non fa per me. C'ho un momento di stomaco debole.
> 
> Consiglio, appena concluso:
> 
> ...


Si ma qui è tutto tremendamente realistico...questo si è davvero trasformato in un ratto scrittore. C'è un po' di tutto...anche crudeltà, inserita in un universo privo di  morale e coscienza.
Annotato.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> signorsisignore...


Yessir, sir


----------



## La Lupa (28 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma qui è tutto tremendamente realistico...questo si è davvero trasformato in un ratto scrittore. C'è un po' di tutto...anche crudeltà, inserita in un universo privo di morale e coscienza.
> Annotato.


E vedi. Quello che temevo.

Mi sa che non c'ho lo stomaco in questo momento.
La vita del sorcio è una vera merda.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vedi. Quello che temevo.
> 
> Mi sa che non c'ho lo stomaco in questo momento.
> La vita del sorcio è una vera merda.


beh lui in certi momenti si divertiva pure...però nel complesso, è difficile darti torto


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vedi. Quello che temevo.
> 
> *Mi sa che non c'ho lo stomaco in questo momento*.
> La vita del sorcio è una vera merda.


Eccheè, tirar fuori il vestitino della principessa Sissy per il carnevale ti ha rammollito!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciao Bijuox!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eccheè, tirar fuori il vestitino della principessa Sissy per il carnevale ti ha rammollito!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toh!

Il più simpa della cumpa!


----------

